# Hong Kong bike shops?



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a stopover in Hong Kong on my way home during Thanksgiving. Where are some bike shops that sell bicycle parts and accessories? If possibly name the closest MRT station and I will find it. 
Thanks.


----------



## madaxe (May 19, 2008)

Hi, 
Flying Ball Bicycle Co, 478, Castle Peak Road, Kowloon. +852 23815919. 11am-8pm Mon-Sat. Closed Sunday. 
www.flyingball.com ...has map on site.:thumbsup: 
The main man is Phillip Sung, knows his stuff!
Loads of stuff in there, Santa Cruz, Yeti, Crapendale, RS, Fox, Sram, Hope Shimano, MTB, Road, folding bikes...you get the picture!
Chung Sha Wan MTR Exit C. Head straight out MTR, take 1st right Hing Wah St, then take next left, Fuk Wing St all the way to the top, FBBCo on othrer side of road as you look ahead.
Just got new Heckler from there.

Mark


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Got a Yeti 575 there in July, they know their stuff...

Good road stuff esp.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for the info. i will check that store out when i arrive. :thumbsup:


----------



## thatdrewguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice store but i didn't find anything that I really needed or was less expensive than ordering from Universal or Chainreaction. Can't leave HK without buying something so....

picked up an unlocked iphone 32g....


----------



## kikoreta (Jun 21, 2007)

Bicycle World
15 Wood Rd Wan Chai HK
+852 2892 2299

Another big-ish shop in HK


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I spent a long weekend in HK this last weekend. We popped over to Lamma for lunch. One of the walkways took us by this scrawny lttle dude polishing up his Intense. His bike and gear was totally blinged out but his appearance and house were rough to say the least. good riding there I hear


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a lot of relatives that live in hong kong. 

I will be visiting there possibly around chinese new year.

Can anyone suggest some guides for some killer cross country riding or downhill?

Anyones help is much apprecaited,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Talk to Ben Lun. His site is www.mtbunited.com

Let him know you are from SF. There are a couple of us here that keeps in touch with him occasionally.


----------



## MTSC (Oct 17, 2005)

If you have any question of the mtb related with mtb, you can leave the message at here:-

www.hkmba.org


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

kikoreta said:


> Bicycle World
> 15 Wood Rd Wan Chai HK
> +852 2892 2299
> 
> Another big-ish shop in HK


Is this the one with the pristine old school BMX with Tuff's hanging up over the counter in Wan Chai?

Mr Crudder - 'No sir, that BMX bike pr0n will not fit in your cabin luggage' :nono:


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

www.bullbike.net


----------



## lobanw (Apr 21, 2011)

Are the prices of parts much different in HK in compareson to US? How do you pass through metal detectors on the aeroplane with all this hard stuff? Usually I find that HK is quite expensive place for shopping. I know some places in Hong Kong where one can get electronic cigarettes for like $15, which cost $110 back home. Price difference is really amazing. Check green smoke reviews here, if you doubt it.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

**Deleted content**


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

I think they are more expensive when i visited some of the shops.

Also, only a handful of shops have good selections. Flying Ball is one of the better ones.

The others I went to are really hole in the walls and the parts there can easily be picked up at Performance bike for a cheaper price, not to add the selection is better.

Save your money.

There was a thread a while ago about if Giant and Diamondback bikes are cheaper in Asia. The conclusion was a no. However, you will find some cheap knockoffs if that is your thing.

We call those "A" merchandise or "Wet" merchandise in Hong kong words.


----------



## friv (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm in Hong Kong. It has information I have been searching for a long time. Thanks so much.


----------



## MTSC (Oct 17, 2005)

Gravity reaction cycles co.
- G/F., 43 Tai nan street, Sham shui Po (near prince edward), Kowloon.
- +852 - 2381 2289


----------



## kenchi (Oct 5, 2012)

On HK island, there's Bicycle World at 15 Wood Road, just off Wan Chai Road near Morrison Hill swimming baths. A five-minute walk from Wan Chai MTR. (No website. They open around 11 a.m. If you need mechanical help, ask for Kwong - he's good)

Kowloon side, nothing I'm aware of closer in than the venerable Flying Ball at 478 Castle Peak Road Take the MTR to Cheung Sha Wan...


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

i bought 2 cannondale F3 in flyingball
that is good shop
one vote for fliingball


----------

